# Sydney Harbour / Heads - 18th / 19th Nov.



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Anybody up for fishing on either Saturday or Sunday morning, north side of Sydney Harbour, flexible about location, alternately if there is more interest in somewhere south such as Kurnell would be up for that also.

Seems as if there is less boating activity on the south side.

Ideas?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm interested in Sunday morning if I can get a pass after Friday night. Little Manly or Shelly are fine by me


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Ken,

Meeting up off Manly on Sunday morning sounds like a good idea. I will drop the yak in at Little Manly. I would want to be on the water just before first light. Could you confirm by phone on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Sunday should be a goer for me too. Just checked the diary and I've got a free weekend  . Weather and tides look just about perfect, with high tide at 6.55am and only 1 metre seas and less than 10 knots wind (check out seabreeze.com.au)

See you all out there early 8)


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

G'day guys,
I'll be around for another sunday early session say 515 at little manly

Paul.


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Paul,

I will be bringing the Classic, could I give the turbo fins a go on her, I have thought about trading up but would want to try before committing to it.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've heard theres still good schools of salmon and kingfish just outside the heads with good schools of baitfish hanging around Quarantine Head/Old Mans Hat area (no need to go all the way around to Bluefish).

Would love to join you all but I'll be down the coast (Lake Conjola) having a father and son fishing weekend with my old man in his runabout.

Good luck! Catch you all next time.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

No problems Lloyd i'll bring the spare set along..... See you on sunday

Paul


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

.


----------



## charlie (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi,

If no objections wouldn't mind tagging along to see how it is done

See you down there some time around 5.30

cheers


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Charlie everyone is always welcome on these trips,
see you at little manly tomorrow.

Will Dean be coming?

Pauly.


----------



## THUNDERBIRD2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi chaps - sounds like a hobie meet.

I am still on amature status but if you don't mind an OK paddling along at the rear I may join you

See you there

All the best David

PS I am not bring any bait as I plan to troll around - any drama ?


----------

